
Kraftwerk Co-Founder Florian Schneider Dies at Age 73 - weare138
https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/obituary/9372433/florian-schneider-dead-kraftwerk-co-founder-dies
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630)

